# More bad advice from a LFS Grrrrr!!



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

On the advice of my LFS, to control algae I purchased a Flying Fox.... now 2 inches long. :frustrated:
*Common name:* Siamese algae eater, Siamese flying fox, Flying fox, Siamese fox 
Apparently there is a False version too...
It was to be the algae eater for my 10 gallon Quaranteen tank. Of course it is not doing it's job and the more I read the less I see that they eat Algae. 
So considering the current list of fish in my 75 gallon, and that a couple of site's are saying that they are territorial to their own kind, and one site says also not a good community fish... can I move this to my 75 gallon? I do not wish to harm my 2 chubby little Otto's both 1 1/2 inches long, or my 8 Cory's. 
Looks like it might have to go back to the store next trip? It's an hour away so I have to plan it right. 
Thanks for any input.


----------



## Quantum (Jul 23, 2011)

The common name 'Flying Fox' usually refers to _Epalzeorhynchos kalopterus_. It is similar in appearance to the true Siamese Algae Eater (_Crossocheilus langei) _and the list of common name shows that they are often confused. Try to determine which you have, as it may make a difference whether you want to keep it or not. 


I made the mistake of buying a _E. kalopterus_ once. It was very belligerent (similar I suppose to its cousin _Epalzeorhynchos bicolor_ - Red Tail Shark) and I had to get rid of it. I don't think it eats algae at all and my guess is that it would pester corys and ottos (and others) a great deal. I've never had a true SAE. I believe they are less problematic but would need to be kept in groups rather than singly.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Quantum got it right. Flying fox, false SAE, true SAE are all different species. More so each species tends to be randomly labeled these names. Basically you need to know how to tell them apart if you ever want to get a specific one. A true SAE is a very good algae eater and looks very very similar to the flying fox.

this is helpful for IDing


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you both very much. Just as I thought. Great article to read Mikaila thanks!! I will take a very good look at it tomorrow under better light and let you know what I discover. OMG the three different fish all look so much a like. And I'll have to peer thru the algae he has not been eating... lol.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah they do look a lot alike, but once you familiarize yourself with them they are not very hard to ID. Flying fox has lateral stripe through the tail fin along with color on the other fins. Both true and false SAE have no color on the fins. True SAE is the most dull looking fish out of all 3, lateral stripe extends into tail fin. The false SAE has no stripe extending into the tail fin and more noticeable coloration above the lateral line. You can get a lot more technical like in that article, but when I am at shops I always just go by the strip and if all the fins have color or not. 

There are more then just those 3 species too. That article lists at least 5, though one is the CAE and pretty easy to ID. The false SAE can be more then one species.... too add to the confusion its not uncommon to see mixed batches of these fish in shops sold under one name or the other:roll:.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok so I finally got a good look at it. It is SO skittish with everyone else gone from the tank. It is officially a False Siamese Algae Eater and has NO colouration on the tail at all. It stops right at the start of the tail. That means the store was wrong and it is not a Flying Fox, or an algae eater. Looks like it might be able to go into the 75 gallon? Mikaila would it hurt my Otto's or Cory's? It needs a 20 and it's in my 10 Quarantine. 
Thanks. Ps. what is that sweet little creature on your Signature?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

I've never had a false one, but I doubt they behave that differently from true ones. At least apart from not eating algae. My True SAE was more or less peaceful. He would chase fish away from algae wafers but was never overly aggressive. One fish can't keep 20 away no matter how hard they try. They also can't guard 2 wafers at once lol. 

The fish in my sig is a panda garra (gara flavatra).


----------



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

I love these daft LFS stories, makes you wonder if some of them should have a job involving fish lol. Luckily at my LFS they usually get it right (well, one bloke there does) but sometimes catastrophically wrong. A good example is when they told me it's ok to have about 4 harlequin rasbora and 4 zebra danio and 4 serpae tetra in my 10 gallon! harleys need a group of 6 min and zebras too, and the tetras obviously nipped eachother frantically because they were distressed by the small space


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

LOL Reece!! I love when we have enough knowledge to know when they are feeding us a line. I for one wish I could still research before I buy!! My own darn fault!!

Mikaila...is there someone in my list who would be chomping on my new plants in the night? I don't ever see anyone near them... Maybe the swordtails? I keep finding pieces of my new Vals floating and there is definately leaves missing on the other one. rats!!
thanks for all your help!!


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

not many fish will try to eat a val. I have swords in a tank with vals and they peck at them but never do any real damaged. Have my fish will try to eat my stargrass, but its a very soft plant. They can damage it pretty good but it still outgrows them. I say try because most fish are very poor at digesting live plant matter.


----------



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

Jakiebabie I had the same problem. My leaves looked like they were being eaten and I kept finding lots of floating leaves, turned out there were a few snails smaller than my nails eating them! Have a very close look, most of mine are out of the tank now but I know there's still a few in there. I just cleaned my tank and did my once every two week full clean, where I take out the decor and siphon the gravel underneath where they usually sit. As I lifted the driftwood I found 3 snails there! You never know where they are...

In case you're wondering, my half clean once every two weeks is where I only change water and do a light gravel siphon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

OH my!! I will look!! Snails!!! Can I leave out a piece of lettuce to see what comes out to nibble? Will that wiork too? Thanks so much for the tip. I had NO idea! Will keep you posted!
Found a baby Swordtail tho!! woohoo


----------



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

Ha. Yeah, the snails will have come in your tank on a plant or something. Have you recently bought any new plants? If so that's where they will have came from. Before my new setup with live plants and new fish, I had no snail problems, I had a look in my LFS' plant section and there were snails all inside it. One tip I've recieved prior to this issue is whenever I get a new plant to soak it in salty water, which apparently kills the snail but not the plant.

Not all tank snails eat plants though, so don't just write them off if you ever want them. Great snails are things like Assassin snails, I don't have any myself but I'm aware that they don't eat an awful lot, are fine kept by themselves and they also eat other snails. So if you want you could get an assassin snail and he'll do all the hard work for you. They're quite pretty too in my opinion


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

on the other hand there is nothing wrong with snails.


----------



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

I wasn't necessarily saying that ALL snails are bad (as I wrote in my second paragraph), it's just that you want to be careful with the snails you have as most common snails that come through on your plants from a pet store will eat your plants in the tank you have. Obviously, if you want a healthy looking aquarium you don't want dead leaves everywhere from where the snails have eaten them.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

I was just starting out my first planted tank and added 3 small bunches from the LFS. So you can really see the daily damage getting worse. They don't even have time to grow more leaves before the snails come back each night. Didn't see any last night, theres so much stuff in there and I bet they are tiny yet. Will keep looking. Thanks


----------



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

That's alright. Because I have a 10 gallon tank with only 5 plants and 2 bits of decor it was easy to find the snails, even if they're smaller than my nails! You'll spot one soon enough


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

I know and mine is a 75 gallon!! Not funny!!!


----------



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

Ha have fun with that


----------

